# JD950 brake seals



## Billgrim (Nov 21, 2020)

Hello everyone. Just joined the site as I’m working on a Deere 950. I believe it’s a 1987. I’m in the process of replacing the brake seals. I cannot for the life of me get the nuts off that hold the drums in. I’ve tried a long breaker bar, an impact gun, heat, and penetrating fluid. Neither are budging. What have you guys done to get them off? Also, I’m guessing they are standard thread? Is this accurate?
Thanks all. I’m banging my head on this one.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Billgrim said:


> Hello everyone. Just joined the site as I’m working on a Deere 950. I believe it’s a 1987. I’m in the process of replacing the brake seals. I cannot for the life of me get the nuts off that hold the drums in. I’ve tried a long breaker bar, an impact gun, heat, and penetrating fluid. Neither are budging. What have you guys done to get them off? Also, I’m guessing they are standard thread? Is this accurate?
> Thanks all. I’m banging my head on this one.


For starters, The tractor is really a Yanmar painted JD green.  With that said, expect this 1987 to be all METRIC. Including the threads. 

You are in luck. There is a JD850/950/1050 YM2500/YM2610 Service Manual here on the forum. At the top, click on MANUALS, then click Tractor, then click CUT. Scroll till you find the 2 or 3 manuals for this machine. This will describe the brake service with images you need. 

Enjoy!


----------

